

Syn for iPhone spams your FB friends, slips through Apple review process - dirkdk
http://blog.mobtest.com/2012/04/rogue-app-syn-for-iphone-slips-through-apple-review-process/

======
dirkdk
Im waiting to see how quick Apple and Facebook respond, not really fast :)

